# Solution? - Sibelius unable to open MusicXML files exported from Finale



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2019)

I have orchestrators who are unable to open my MusicXML files that I’m exporting from Finale 2014.5. Anyone know if there’s a workaround? A newer version of Finale is available — any idea if that would fix it?

I have the latest version of Sibelius and am not that familiar with it -- could there be a setting that is off?

Specifically, the problem is missing notes. The first piece this came up in was in 5/8, but that doesn't seem to be the only issue.

Thanks,

John


----------



## JJP (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't know the specific issue, but I helped someone troubleshoot problems with odd-meter files being imported into Sibelius a few months ago. Unfortunately, I forgot what our solution was, but I remember I did something to one of the files and re-exported or something. The notes were all there, but the metering was messed up.

I'd have to make a call and refresh my memory on exactly what we did.

My sense is that XML support isn't as robust in Sibelius as other platforms.

There is the Dolet plugin, which I recall provided better XML support. I haven't used it in a few years, so I don't recall if it helps with importing in Sibelius. Might be worth a quick try.






Downloads - MusicXML


Dolet® 8 Plugin for Sibelius Saves MusicXML 4.0 files from Sibelius Ultimate 2019.5 and later, which can be opened in Finale and MakeMusic Cloud. WIN DOWNLOADMAC DownloadLearn more clear Dolet® 7 Plugin for Finale Reads and writes MusicXML 3.1 files for older 32-bit Finale versions. WIN...




www.musicxml.com


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2019)

thanks @JJP 

If you get anything specific that would be great. What you're describing does sound like our problem.


----------



## mducharme (Sep 9, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Specifically, the problem is missing notes. The first piece this came up in was in 5/8, but that doesn't seem to be the only issue.



Using the Dolet plugin should hopefully take care of it. If it does not, there is another possible avenue - export from Finale to MusicXML, import the MusicXML into MuseScore, check to make sure it is complete in MuseScore, then export the MusicXML from MuseScore and import into Sibelius. Whatever converter MuseScore uses seems to have fairly broad support so I've had it "fix" MusicXML files before as a sort of intermediary.


----------



## JJP (Sep 12, 2019)

In the previous case I found that I had changed the 5/8 to 5/4 through some tricks in Finale, then re-exported as xml. That went into Sibelius correctly which could then be changed back to 5/8. However, it lost articulations and other markings, so some extra work was still required.

That's probably not much help, but perhaps it points at the root of the problem. I still don't know if it's an XML, Finale, or Sibelius issue. I haven't had time to research it.

I'll just add that in my experience, it's the copyists' job to handle conversions, not the orchestrator.


----------

